# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  BlkTreeFore's Workbook

## BlkTreeFore

*Reality Checks:*
- Look at hands back and front
- Ask myself what I've been doing for the past five minutes
- Press my index and middle finger to a palm of my hand

*Dream Signs:*
- Anything involving cartoons
-
-

*Short-Term Goals:*
- Remember a LD
- Levitate and fly
- Recall at least one dream a night

*Long-Term Goals:*
- Create a place to enhance my creativity
- Travel to a alien, fantastical world
- Have sex  ::D: 

*Lucid/Dream Recall History:*
- Able to remember 1 -2 dream fragments per night

*Current Technique:*
- DILD

----------

